# small serra ID please



## bigd00d00 (May 20, 2007)

rhom?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Where did you get him? KInda looks like a baby Brandtii or Rhom... I will check into it.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

well it looks like a rhom, but serras at that small size are almost impossable to be sure as rhombeus, sanchezi, compressus and a few others all look very much the same at that size. let it grow out for a few months to get a better idea.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> well it looks like a rhom, but serras at that small size are almost impossable to be sure as rhombeus, sanchezi, compressus and a few others all look very much the same at that size. let it grow out for a few months to get a better idea.


x2


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi likely.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it's brandti but im no expert so who knows, have you had a look at the pics in the piranha profiles in the information section


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

peanutpiranha said:


> I think it's brandti but im no expert so who knows, have you had a look at the pics in the piranha profiles in the information section


thats not even close to a brandtii, first off young brandtii have large spots, this fish has small spots. brandtii are also coppery to a gold color at almost every stage of life. lastly you can draw a straight line from the front of the anal fin to the front of the dorsal fin on a brandtii. even at 2 or 3 inches a brandtii is a very distinguishable piranha. probably one of the easiest p's to id


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

If Frank said that it's probably a sanchezi; case closed !!
Nice to see you back Frank !


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree grow him out first still tiny...


----------



## bigd00d00 (May 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pictures!! looks like a rhom.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think your's is a Sanchezi also. Found this on the computer i am trashing. My first Sanchezi i bought 5 years ago (still have him, btw) In this pic he is at 2" TL probably 1 3/4 inches :laugh:


----------

